# 2006/2007 Bowhunting Success....Picture Thread ONLY(Merged)



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, I don't see one of these threads yet this year, and we need a place for everyone to post pics and brag a little!! Even if you are in one of the contests, or you're not, post up!!! Any and all types of animals are welcome, but bowkills only please!! 


Note...I am deleting the posts that don't have pics, sorry to the posts that were there but we are making this a pic only thread!!'94


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I will start. Black Bear on 8/28/06. Oxbow Maine.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

My first buck!! I got this guy at 6 yds on sept. 3!!


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

2 for 2! little son-of-a's don't sit still long. can't wait for deer season.
At 10 yds









At 15yds


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*Mistake............. But good eating..!*

09/02/06 

Long story, short- I was hunting the thick stuff, had a shooter buck and a scrub. A shot manifested itself (I thought at the big buck) head/antlers were obstructed. Wrong dang buck...!!! It was a clean kill and will eat good, but not the deer I was wanting for my Kentucky buck tag :sad: . Oh well, I still have Tennessee and Missouri to go. Wanting to fill the freezer with does too...!!! This buck ran 40 yards, great bloodtrail.


Keep'em Sharp.................



04' Pearson Spoiler 29/70
GKF Deadhead 125
CX Terminators 6075


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

3 for 3!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Last Sunday's buck...back at camp. 

Doesn't have much for G-3's but rough grosses 182+" and will net @ 167+".

He came in 6 minutes before the buck I'd been chasin' for 8 days (8x7 nontypical not counting eyeguards).:embara: Not big enough to go after, but big enough to shoot when he's in range.:wink:

2006 Bengal...even with the stock strings and the rubber grip.:wink: 
"Old" 22-series Goldtips with 100 grain Silverflames = 457 grains.

Still haven't chronoe'd the bow/arrows yet. Guess it doesn't really matter does it.:wink: 

First shot - 31 yards quartered hard away and going uphill (across the draw from me) went in the by the last rib and came out the brisket. Some gut, liver, and a lung.

Second shot - 58 yards as he was sneaking away from his "heart attack" and hit high and back some paunch and liver. 

78 yards straight line from point A to point B.


----------



## rmullet (Nov 28, 2004)

*Kentucky doe*

Shot this doe Sunday night the 3rd. Had to watch her along with 2 other does and 2 bucks for an hour before she finally came close enough for a shot. She expired after about 60 yds.


----------



## BigWave (Dec 28, 2004)

Wifeys first deer with a bow!


----------



## BigWave (Dec 28, 2004)

My 06 Mulie taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## detoff (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's my biggest whitetail yet, got him September 3rd. With my new Bowtech Tribute, Beman Max-4's & a 100gr Wackem head.


----------



## IDHUNTER (Dec 2, 2003)

*My first elk with a bow*

Shot him Sept. 2nd at 7:30 A.M.

Hoyt Ultratec 68#
Beman ICS 340 Hunters
125 grain Slick Trick Magnums


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

Shot this buck on 8/20..............


----------



## Redman2002 (Feb 10, 2005)

Here is my CO elk


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

2006 WY Goat. Not my best shot, but It got the job done, and was my biggest goat with a bow, and my first in WY.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Stalked and killed at my mom & dads in Schulenburg, TX. 26 yard shot. He ran 40 yards then piled up. It had just rained and my shoes were squeaking real bad. Last 100 yards I stalked bare footed. I'm still picking stickers out of my feet!


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Killled these hogs in August on a trip with Ken Moody in Tennessee..I killed one and my dad the other..

Tykon XL
125 Grain Magnus Stinger


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

heres another. 24 yards, right behind the left ear. Exited right between the eyes. total tracking distance... 0 yards!

sorry for the previous pic (too small)


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Killed her on 9-3.. 40 yard shot..quartering away...Dropped where she stood. 1 and a half year old..Managing the herd.. :wink: 

Same bow and broadhead setup as above..Total arrow weight 420 grains..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*2006/2007 Picture THread ONLY. (PICTURES)*

Hey guys lets post our pictures here. If you want to comment just send a pm to the member.

Lets use this thread to post your pictures of Bow harvest/Deercams only for this years harvest. Picture Post only.

I really enjoy all pictures.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

:cocktail:


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

Well I have already posted this but here is one recent pic on my trail camera.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Prairie doe.*

scouting trip 06


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 8, 2006)

29" Muley shot at 15 yards on August 26th Green score is 173 3/8"


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

My best Elk to date. Real unique bull and unsymetrical. Shot at 28 yards. Ran 20 yards, stopped and then fell over. Just meat and bone weighed in at about 410 lbs


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Limpopo Province, South Africa, September 2.
Elite E-500 at 61#
Beman Black Max 340 with Bowmanhunter arrow wraps and Bi-Delta Shark Tooth 4" vanes
Wasp Hammer SST 125 gr. Total arrow weight: 492 grains.
Shot at 20 meters (22 yards) he ran only 50 yards (45 meters).


----------



## scorpion38 (Jan 3, 2006)

*black bear*

shot this guy at 15 yards he ran 20 and died complete passthrough


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

*6X6 bull*

Nevada bull elk killed 8/29/06


----------



## mtmiller (Mar 23, 2005)

MT buck









MT doe/fawn


----------



## caleb (Dec 29, 2003)

*GA opener*

6 POINT,
140lbs
8:03 opening morning

bowtech alligiance at 63#, NAP 100gr spitfire, easton epic 400's

15 yard shot, he ran about 45 yards and I watched him fall.

--cjc--


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

*nd*

North Dakota buck, taken September 9.


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

ND Doe taken Sept 8.


----------



## ishootmartin (Dec 23, 2004)

I took this doe 09/06. She came in with two others and presented me with a beautiful 25 yard quartering away shot. The 100 gr. Montec atop a Carbon Express Maxima 350 blew right thru her.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Scored this evening and as a bonus got a trail camera shot of him this morning also!:wink: 
So here's the before and after shots. Had a darn good body on him also, mmm mmmm!


----------



## drahthaar (Jun 21, 2005)

My friends '06 MT elk. Shot at 5 yards, went 40 yards and fell. He uses an old Jennings Buckmaster, with easton aluminum arrows and 100 grain TH.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

*Boar I shot in Florida, July '06*

G-5 Tekan throuugh the heart with mySwitchback.









I hope this works, never posted a picture before.


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

*First Bow Kill North Carolina Full Velvet*



















FIRST BOW KILL 
FULL VELVET 10 POINT 17.5" INSIDE
TAKEN OPENING DAY MORNING 9-9-06 @ 9:35AM. 
15 YRD. BROADSIDE

WASP JAKHAMMER SST 100GR. PUT HIM DOWN. 
WENT 50 YARDS.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Columbian Whitetail -*

To say I'm on cloud 9 is a under-statement!!! :shade: I took my Oregon Columbian Whitetail on 09/07 at about 1910 or so.....17 yard shot and about 125 for the recovery. 

Have to thank the Oregon Bowhunters Association and Oregon Department of Fish and Wildlife for making these hunts a reality after 30 years....:cocktail:


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

Shot this hen last night.








BTW nice buck muliebob! Good to see your doing well!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Good goin' Jason!

Here's Ray's bull.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*Ontario last Week*

My Dad and Me with our two bears from Ontario.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

*Got a Doe*

Got a nice mature doe this evening. 20 yards on the ground, recovered her approx. 80 yards. Taken with my Newberry LB1.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Here's my NT WT - I got a NT whitetail on out of my blind Saturday Sept 9. Here's the story...

I wasn't going to post this pic - just the other one on bowhunters.ca but this one is the better of the 2. I was set up to hunt muley does since the bucks are still in velvet (I'm not bs'ing). Well the 1st muley to come along busted me; never set your blind on a trail, even if it's a secondary trail. Anyway about 5 min's before legal light ends the day I see a few small muley's come out 100 yds west of me; I thought geez I'd better take a boo on my backside. So I peeked out throught the skeeter mesh and there's 5 deer there. I'm thinking muley's - and I notice the one might be squeaker pope, so I didn't get too excited. Then one of the smaller bucks turns and holy cow it's a whitetail's arse I'm lookin' at. Well that set me off in a whole new thought train. My itty bitty muley's actually a decent whitetail (anyone's who's had that screen up will know, fine detail is pretty tough to pick out even at close range) Fortunately I have 2 windows full open and now I'm worried because I'm told WT's don't tolerate black holes. Anyway, I know I'm going to take the big buck - It seems like forever but he crosses 4th but not on the heavy trail 20 yds away but a little further out. I hit full draw and he's milling around and starts walking 1/4ing away into the field. I know it's now or never - so I pin up and for the life of me I do not know to this day how far that deer was! I lined up and released, he dropped on the front end and took off into the field then bedded down 100 yds out. The whole time he's scootin' away I'm chanting to myself drop, drop cooommmme on drop. Wheww that's the scoop. When Dave Duncan arrived to help me out he got more excited than I did - the buck's a 7x7 in full velvet. A truly special deer in it's own right.

I don't know why you can't see the 7th point on the one side, I know it's there; my friend Dave knows it's there. Heck the local game warden even knows it's there! Yet it's a no-show in the photo's!
.


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

*09/13/06 Doe..*

Took this Doe on 09/13/06 at 7:20 AM at about 10 yards. She only made it about 70 yards before expiring. The Spitfires sure did a # on her. The path she took through the corn looked as if someone had poured red paint all over the place. :wink:


----------



## CRW34 (Mar 16, 2006)

*New Mexico Unit 10 Bull*

Taken at 35 yards with a 100 grain Slick Trick, full story in bowhunting thread, pretty cool story.


----------



## Hersh (Aug 10, 2002)

*Wyoming Antelope*

Shot on Sept. 10. 30 yrds from a double bull blind with Flying B Outfitters Casper Wyoming. First big game animal other than whitetail with the bow. Bowtech Defender, Gold tip arrow and Redhead Blackout broadhead. Arrow entered the right ham and lodged in the ribs under the off shoulder. He went only 60 yards. He took a step just as I shot. Not the biggest buck we saw but I was very happy with him. Hersh


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Here are 2 animals that I was lucky enough to tag in New Zealand this past April. Silver medal Red Stag and Menil colored Fallow.


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

My Colorado timberline buck arrowed on August 31, 2006.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

My Mule Deer Taken September 2, 2006 in Saskatchewan. Haven't scored him yet ( in the freezer until I can get him to the taxidermist) but he should gross in the 190 area. Shot with my 2006 Bowtech Allegiance, Easton lightspeed arrows and thunderhead broadheads.




























CLB


----------



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

*First Big Game with Archery Equipment*

I got this 3x4 elk this past Sunday. I sort of stillhunted into the edge of a small herd about a mile and half behind the trailhead (and uphill from the truck by the way:wink: ) and he walked into the clear at 25 yards. It's my first elk and the first big game animal I've taken with archery equipment since I took it up before last season. Needless to say I was pretty stoked!


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 1, 2006)

Openning mornning Maryland 
8 pt. 162 pounds dressed 
128" P/Y
22 1/2" inside spread
Taken at 8:50 am on Sept. 15th 2006 with a BowTech Constitution and Easton Axis arrows tipped with Muzzy Phantom 125's 
Shot distance 12 yards 
recovered 70 yards watched him as he came to his final resting place !!!


----------



## IXOYE143 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Colorado Bull*

Sept. 2nd 2006 
Shot him quartering away through the right front shoulder bone, branch deflection, and he went about 200 yards up hill before he bedded to his death. I must have hit an artery because the blood trail was amazing. I got a little lung even though only 1/3 of my arrow penetrated at the sharp angle. God blessed me that day. There is no game flavor to the meat.


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Turkey Season 06'*

I killed this Tom at 10:30 opening morning at 18 paces from my Double Bull T2 with a Muzzy 100g 4 blade.It had 1 1/4" spurs and the beard was right at 10".
I'm on the right,the other three were taken with scatterguns


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Doe Season*

First of the Season. 26yds She wanted some Biologic..........She ate a little then I let the NAP Scorpion Eat..........


----------



## "Kiss of Death" (Apr 18, 2005)

p&y hopefully


----------



## "Kiss of Death" (Apr 18, 2005)

another angle


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Taken Sept 13th, 
Antelope, near Gillette ,WY......Bowtech Allegiance 65# w/ Gold Tip 7595 ProHunters tipped with Rocky Mt. "Gator" Broadheads.

Scores 69" Gross P&Y, 68 5/8" net. for my first ever P&Y.

Prettiest animal I've ever taken. Off to the taxidermist tomorrow after work, grilling up a couple antelope steaks when I get back.:shade:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

first deer of the season for me shot on opening day, 8 point


http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i200/swenson_92/openingweekendbowhuntinbambis001.jpg


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Spring turkey with a bow, taken in MA . . . Hope to have some deer pics soon

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=321811


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

Shot this monster this A.M., since the season ends this weekend, this is "Meat Week"!


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

I arrowed this buck Sept 7, having been out every morning of the early archery season (Sept 1-9). There wasn't a single morning that I didn't see plenty of bucks and I had several close encounters before deciding to shoot this one. The shot was 30 yards with a Hoyt Razortec @ 62 lb, Easton aluminum arrow with 100 gr muzzy bh, and ranged by a Leica rangefinder. Double lung, complete passthrough.


----------



## MEGAHOYT (Apr 27, 2006)

*1st.Caribou shot 8/28/06 northern Quebec*


----------



## MEGAHOYT (Apr 27, 2006)

*2nd Caribou shot 8/30/06 Northern Quebec*


----------



## mev1977 (Aug 26, 2004)

*9/03/06*

Got him on opening weekend!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

My son's first archery buck.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Management doe*

Sept 20, 2006 10:05 am.


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Got this doe on 9-17-06.

It was my first evening out hunting. Me and a buddy of mine went out to the area we were going to hunt and about the time we got there it started pouring down rain. So we waited around hoping the rain would end before the sun went down. Around 4 pm the rain finally quit and we were able to get ready and go to our stands.

I finally got to my stand and got set up about 5 pm. This doe, 2 fawns, and another doe come in just a little after 7 pm. I drew back, settled on her and at 8 yrs I let it fly. It was a sharp quartering away angle. I hit her high and a little back. Resulting in a Liver and one Lung hit. She ran 114 yrds.


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

This goat came to the decoy on 9-21-06.......he should make Pope and Young around 70".


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's a photo of a HUGE non-typical blacktail I arrowed this morning. He's a 5x8 that grosses 143" and nets 136 1/8".


----------



## Kevin Cox (Oct 3, 2005)

Doe, Sept 22nd Hancock County, Ga
Mathews Switchback
ICS Beman arrows, Spitfire 100's


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Opening day Maryland doe, first kill for my new bow The Nitron took out both lungs, but she still made it about 100 yards!


----------



## jherrett (Sep 27, 2005)

'06 Spike Elk from my home state of Idaho.


----------



## akdd (Jun 5, 2006)

My first bow kill. 9/15/2006


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

My first buck and first kill with new bow.....10/29/05 

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y197/nyturkeyduster/deer051.jpg


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to everyone on your kills......enjoy your fruits of labor :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

A cow elk also


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Doe tag #2*

Shot, 25 Sept 2006, morning


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

My first elk, Colorado 9/12/06


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Sept. 16th Buck...*

Second day of season. 23 Yards quartering away. Complete passthru. He went forty yards and piled up. Slick trick made devastating wound.
Good huntin' to all
Joe Lorenti


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

first day out in urban archery (past saturday) 7:30 am, 20 yards double lung, ultratec with tekan tipped XT 5575's


----------



## EMR2LK (Dec 10, 2005)

*Oregon Elk*

Shot this bull from 8 yards from my tree stand. Sept 7, 2006, 6:38 am. Then went and told my dog because no one was in camp. :sad: Good luck every one. and congrats to those who got something.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

first bowkill of the season.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

number two....


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*here is my last day cow*

Passed up small bulls all week only to shoot her on the last day


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*my buddy Carls bull*

shot 9-7


----------



## Brknarrow1970 (May 3, 2005)

*Biggest I have taken*

Fortunate enough to take my biggest so far this year 
8-9 yard shot 50 yard recovery


----------



## rynreeve (Jul 14, 2006)

*first buck with a bow*

Shot 47yds, recovery distance 10yrds, shot with bowtech tomkat, carbon express maximas tipped with 100gr thunderheads. Buck got to close while I was elk hunting.


----------



## CssBowShooter (Feb 20, 2006)

In Virginia Season hasn't started yet but this is one on my most wanted list!


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Aug 30, 2006)

My Wy mule deer


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Pics*

Here is a picture of the goat I shot on 9/6. Not my best shot ever but the Spitfire XP did the job.

The Whitetail was shot on 9/4. Not my biggest buck but I wanted to get a buck in full velvet. 17 yards and he made it about 50 yards aftert he shot.


----------



## Rhodekill (Oct 18, 2005)

My best to date. Maryland 9-15-06. Opening morning 0655. 8 pointer 20 1/2 inside, 22 1/4 outside. Quartering towards me at 15 yards, 1 lung and the bottom of the heart. He went less than 50 yards as I watched him pile up. 

Mathews Q2, Gold Tip, Rocket Steelhead


----------



## knelson (Sep 27, 2006)

*recurve*

Sunday night was a great success. I used my Damon Howatt 52# recurve and cedar shaft arrows for this hunt.


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

Got this one yesterday 17 yd shot, 70 yd recovery.


----------



## Outback2 (Feb 9, 2004)

My 06 Wyoming goat.


----------



## Outback2 (Feb 9, 2004)

again?


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

*pics of my doe shot on monday 9/25/06*

This hunt was the first time I used my summit climber, it was rather easy. anyway I shot this doe about 35 minutes after I setup at approx 25 feet, I was off of an old road that the deer travel. She scented me and my partner when she stepped onto the road at 25yds and ran about 50yds which put her at 26yds off to my left and behind me and slightly quartering away. Double-lunged her she ran 36.5yds(laser rangefinder) down the trail and fell dead.

Growth on left side of head:








entrance wound:








exit wound:








me with deer:


----------



## GutzJr (Feb 19, 2005)

My first archery speed goat 9/10/06


----------



## toddlee617 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Got my 2006 kill*

This is a good start to my 2006 season....now i can wait for Big Daddy to walk by...


----------



## Todd Macko (Sep 25, 2006)

*196 5/8" Taken By A Customer*

I sold a stand to a Canadian chiropractor named Joel Stobee a couple of months ago. He's lives in the Saskatchewan area. He sent me a few pics of muleys that he and his buddies had killed last year and told me he had a big whitetail he needed to get close to. I made him promise to send me a pic if he got him. This deer was taken Tuesday afternoon and has a green score of 196 5/8".


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

My Contribution!! Gettin my Roadtrips plug in with the shirt!! '94


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

This ones a bit smaller!! '94


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Sept 28th 2006 

10 pt , 141" Gross P&Y w/23 inch main beams, 185 lbs

The Shot: 37 yrd Broadside and alert but still relaxed on a Turnip Field

Equipment:

Ultratec Spiral 53 lbs 31.5" draw
440 grain GT 22's w/125 grain Thunderheads
Bucknasty Custom Strings
Bob Lambeth Custom Grip Plates
Trophy Ridge Titan V-drive
Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter
STS
Carter BK Hunter 
Scentblocker
and of coarse the Ultrapress Bow Press


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome Pictures so far Guys!! KNelson, that is quite a trophy with any equipment, but with traditional it is even more impressive. 

Here is my second Antelope of the season. Decoyed him into 20 yards, followed with a double lung finish.


----------



## trevmissi (Feb 10, 2006)

*My First Bull *

I moved to Idaho this year and this is my first bull. :tongue: 
I think I'm going to like this state!


----------



## crc (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is my first bow buck

Mathews switchback xt 70#
Easton Full Metal Jackets 340
NAP Shockwaves 100 grain


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres deer #2, this one is from southern NJ.


----------



## D-Rock (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's my second doe of the year.

D-Rock


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

pics:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

2006 Antelope


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

2006 Whitetail doe...


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

9/26/06 Canadian moose from Northwest Ontario. Ten yard double lung shot with a homemade recurve.


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

first deer with my new set up, 20 yds, top of the heart, and both lungs. Ran about 40-50 yds. New rig is a Reflex Highlander @ 60lbs, Beman ISCH 400s, Muzzy 100gr. 4 blade, Copper John sight and a Tru Ball Short-n-Sweet release. Had a broken fiber optic on my sight and didn't realize it until I drew back on her so I had the added distraction of a bright yellow line hanging diagonally across my sight picture. Sorry for the garage pic, I couldn't seem to figure out the camera's self timer in the woods without my reading glasses:embara: Didn't have a scale but the tape measure and chart puts her at about 130 lbs.


----------



## clattin (Aug 22, 2003)

Opening day Michigan Archery season...on a new property never even scouted....hunted 20 minutes when this guy posed for me at 12 yards. 50 yard paint trail. Love the Snuffers! Mathews LX 31" 72Lb with Gold Tip XT 7595 tipped with 125 grain Magnus Snuffers.


----------



## BAIpigsticker (Jun 12, 2005)

*Illinois Opener-Doe*

Shot her at 3:45 pm, 18 yds. Taken on my Grandparents property, every deer that I take off of their land is special to me.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Score one for the Diablo:









Even got my Dad to help me track,
after he was out dancing til 2am, 
I even had to loan him some clothes (the camo):


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Whitetail Doe, September 30, 2006, Sabine National Forest, San Augustine County, East Texas, First public land deer, first deer from the ground(Double Bull T2) first deer with Elite Energy...still wiggin' out I scored on opening morning


----------



## ksdeerhunter03 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Oklahoma Opening day buck*

Shot this buck opening day Oct 1 in Oklahoma. He is funky looking and a good one to start the year.

Brad


----------



## High Brass (Aug 11, 2004)

CSS Encore 70lbs.
Easton ST Axis 340s
100gr. Slick Tricks

Croatan National Forest
Craven Co., NC


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Turkey number four with the old Darton Maverick. 22 yard shot, 3 yard recovery!


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

Started bowhunting only a couple years ago. Arrowed first deer last year. This week 2 deer in 2 days and one is my First buck ever!! I'm so pumped.


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

*heres 2 of the three i got so far this year*

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m104/ekhunter/Picture005.jpg
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m104/ekhunter/Picture003.jpg


----------



## MikeBart (Aug 16, 2006)

My 1st elk


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

*Opening Day Michigan Buck*

30 yard quartering away shot. The big nine point weighed 198lbs field dressed and he's my biggest to date!


----------



## gamohunter (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is the story behind the photos










I started hunting whitetail deer with a bow for the first time, on 9-16-2006, I had been doing my homework for over a year, picking the bow I wanted, practicing shooting by bowfishing and 3D well since my city has a bowhunting season that starts two weeks before the regular season, I thought I would give it a try. 

I hunted Saturday by myself, both in the morning and the afternoon. I was using a Decoy, but had a lot of problems with the Dominant Doe in the herd getting really pissed off at the decoy, she snorted and stomped, by the way I was hunting right behind Target, in a small field. Well finally Sunday morning I got into the stand about 4am, it was raining hard... I set up my BGTS Ground Max Escape DX Blind on the edge of a recently mowed field behind our local target store. This field I had been scouting for over 3 months, and I knew that if I set-up at the far north edge of the field I could get a doe to come in. 

Well I got impatient, I had saw about 10 deer in the field south west of me about 500 yards, so I decided to get out and drive around to that side and try a stalka as it was about 5:40 and legal shooting time. (patience not one of my better skills) well I stalked this doe within 50 yards, but felt uncomfortable trying to make such a shot, so I got back in the truck drove around the store, and low and behold a 100 yards from my blind and there are 4 does, I thought "man I am busted" then I decided well I will just walk across the field like nothing is happening, so I did and went into the woods, the deer saw me, but I moved quickly, across the field. 

I was soaking wet and couldn't see out of my glasses, well once I got them dry, I look out the screens and I have two does not even 5 yards from my blind, but I couldn't get it together, the first doe moved out to about 20 yards, and I shot her, she humped up and headed to the woods, the 2nd deer came by wheezing, I shot at her but a complete miss! I knew I had the first deer, I text messaged my friends to tell them I needed some help tracking, well after about 4 hours of searching we found a lot of blood but no deer. It made me sick to my stomach to think I had lost my first deer, we found the arrow soaked in blood, but just couldn't find the deer. 

Well after all that looking I went home to take a nap, My boss who is an avid and successful bowhunter, called me and said he wanted to try hunting from this ground blind with me. So I met him at our shop at 4:30pm and we went to one of our customers properties, a large field in the middle of a modern sub-division, its really funny, because I was setting up the blind and got it set up pretty quick within 10 mintutes and we got into it, then here they came 10 deer right past the stand, I was so shook up I couldnt put on my release, or find it rather, So I told Mike to take a shot and he nailed the big doe in the lead. I finally got my stuff together, but the deer were gone. 

We waited a few minutes and blood trailed mike's deer and found her not even 50 yards from where he shot her. We got back in the blind and waited mike was sure the deer would come back, While we were waiting Mike was telling me some of the horrow stories of hitting a deer in the spine, and how noisy it is and how much trouble it is.I was worried no deer were going to come, but mike was right. 
An hour later another large red dominant doe came by alone, I drew back with my Bear Buckmaster 4000 and took aim, Then noticed the light on my truglo site was not on, I couldn't see my pins. So I took aim and the deer dropped instantly, I had "spined" her, I was so shook up, mike had to get me ou tof the blind, and I took aim to finish her off, but at 3 feet she moved really quick and I caught the shoulder, So I re-positioned myself and put her down. 

Now the funny thing is we decided to use my truck to get the deer out of the field, so we walked out to the road got in my truck and when we were coming back (not even 3 minutes had passed) there were 6 more deer in that field!!! I know that I need to hunt that area hard .. I belive now I am totally hooked on deer hunting. I just finished off a couple of inside tenderloins tonight. 

All in all I had a successful hunt. I can't wait to hunt the next blind. 









_________________
Bear Buckmaster 4000 
TruGlo 5 Pin Sight (10-20-30-40-50) 
Whisker Biscit Rest 
Satellite Bronze Series Arrows w’ Lumenok
Cobra Release 
Muzzy MX-4 Broadheads

Deer Dander













I went hunting this morning, 9-24-2006 (deer population management area) I was going to set-up my ground blind and hunt a 15 acre spot that's right in the middle of town, but I got out of bed late, (I usually try to have the blind setup and in the woods by 4:30am when I hunt mornings) when I got to my first stand site the deer were already there, so instead of giving up, I decide to put on a stalk, I got within 30 yards and Let an arrow loose (of course this is more like urban warfare) right from the corner of the house, the thing is stalking in surburban areas, requires becoming invisible in plain sight, I got the shot off, and my arrow hit with a solid whack, the pair of deer took off, but I saw my arrow pass through, that's what's so great about Muzzy 4 blade broadheads and the lumenok, you can really see where your arrow goes. 

Well since I had a bloody arrow and a fairly good blood trail, I decided to go to another sight and see if I could stalk another deer, which was right around the block on the same property. There were two deer in the driveway of the abandoned house on the property, but across the street every house had two or more deer eating their hedges. Well I just drove by the intended location, parked my truck out of sight and started working my way back towards the deer, the deer saw me, but by using a tree and brush to break up my outline, they meandered their away up the drive and out of sight, well I put it into 2nd gear and got to the back of the property, and looked down the hill to see the two deer at the bottom of the hill about 45 yards away, the deer walked from behind a tree and I let an arrow fly, I MISSED, well the deer moved about 5 yards away so I quickly re-nocked and aimed for the shoulder, 

The arrow hit the deer, but didnt' pass through the deer took off running and its running companion went into the woods, since they ran off the property, I decided to go back and blood trail the first deer, but when I got there, two more deer were again in the same spot. I tried to put a sneak on this deer, which was very aggressive, I shot my last arrow , I don't know what my problem was, maybe the angle, or maybe I miss judged the distance which was about 30 yards, but I shot under the deer this time. 

Well I decided to pick up my dropped arrow and then to seriously blood trail the first deer, which I had a great blood trail and found the deer not even 20 yards from where I shot her, I nice young doe for the freezer. well I drug her out and decided to go back to the other spot. I knocked on the door of the next door neighbor to let them know. The lady at the door was very nice and said no problem and to help myself to hunting their property as well (all for being so nice, even though under Iowa Law I didn't have to ask permission, its the right thing to do), First thing I did is locate the arrow I missed with, it was in the ditch below where i shot, and then I looked for blood on the ground, and I found it, after blood trailing for about 15 minutes and finding my other arrow, I found the deer, she had circled back from where I shot her. It was now 8:00am and I had two deer in the bag, I was pretty happy to say the least, and I am very happy with my equipment. 

_







________________
Bear Buckmaster 4000 
TruGlo 5 Pin Sight (10-20-30-40-50) 
Whisker Biscit Rest 
Satellite Bronze Series Arrows w’ Lumenok
Cobra Release 
Muzzy MX-4 Broadheads

Deer Dander


----------



## lte_622 (Feb 26, 2006)

Laramy Estel, Texas Sept. 30, Doe


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

Here is my big doe i shot this year. Im guessing her weight was around 140 feild dressed


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*blacktail buck*

got this one on 9-30-06


----------



## Top-Pin (Apr 5, 2006)

My 2006 bull shot at <10yards. 09-09-2006 350lbs hanging weight.. Called in at 12 noon..


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*PA 8 Point buck*

My first opening day deer...


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*oct. 1st Iowa doe*

Whacked her at 30 yards with a Slick Trick


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are our two does from last night! Down its buck time!!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

heres my bear


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

my muley


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

my antelope


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

and lastly, my huge, enormous, giant, near record book fawn antelope.

good eatin here.


----------



## rmullet (Nov 28, 2004)

*Indiana doe*

shot 10/06 at 8:45 am


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Shot two turkeys tonight.*

It has been a good season so far. Shot a nice doe on opening day and killed two turkeys tonight with my seven year old son with me. I shot the first at 20 yards and the rest dog piled her. After they settled down another walked into an opening at 30 yards and I drilled her too. The first one was a bearded hen. The DB blind worked like a charm. The best thing of all was hearing my youngest son say it was his best day ever.


----------



## brickhard (Sep 16, 2006)

*2 dead elk in six minutes!*

Sorry about the picture quality these are from a film camera. My buddy John arrowed his first elk ever this year in Colorado. The calf walked to within 10 ft. of us as we were working in on a bull. John shoots a traditional longbow and and he put the arrow in the boiler room. After watching the blood pump from the calf as it wheeled and headed back toward the herd we could still hear the bull not more than 50 yards away. We were thrilled with Johns success and I congratulated him on what was obviously a dead elk. John checked his watch 1:06. Again the bull bugled and it was closer. I was amazed the herd didn't spook when the calf ran back toward them. As it is all sinking in to my adrenalized brain a calf and a cow walk by 15 yards below me. I wait with arrow nocked hoping the bull will show up. John told me later his thoughts were "why isn't he shooting one of these cow elk?" My brain is thinking about how we are two miles in and at 11,000 feet and I am contemplating shooting a second elk. Johns elk is a calf and it is definitly dead by now as I saw the hit and the blood flowing. Calves are small 250 pounds or so I think to myself. We could deal with two dead elk. Then the 5X6 appears 15 yards below me. I draw as he walks behind a small pine. He's walking and I have a small opening about 4 yards wide, I aim for the crease and swing with him releasing just before he goes behind another pine.The arrow disappears and I see the hole it left. The elk barely flinches if at all. After 10 yards he realizes something is wrong and takes off. Then we hear him coming back. He runs past us a mere 10 feet away and above us now. We lose sight of him but we hear him heading down the hill. The first thing John says is " those things are huge". The next thing he says is that it is now 1:12. I am amazed he remembered to check his watch. It always takes me 5 minutes or so before I think to start timing. John hit his calf a little forward punching through the left leg muscles and getting the arteries at the top of the heart. I got a nice double lung from above which meant almost no blood for tracking. Elk can hold a lot of blood in their body cavity so if you dont hit them low they don't bleed much. Last year my cow bled a little more than this year and you could not have filled a plastic soda bottle cap. We tracked the bull by it's footprints and found it 100 yards down the hill. What an afternoon. We rented a mule to get them out. We had to completely bone them out to get them down in one load. I understand now why they call them "beasts of burden". I can't believe it worked out so well. I got to watch from less than 10 yards as my buddy with a longbow no less arrowed his first elk. Six minutes later I shot a nice bull. Wow!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Whitetail doe. 33 yards, Hoyt Protec, Goldtip pro hunters, Muzzy 75gr 3 blade.









Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

20 yard shot, he's the baby of the 3 boys out here!!!


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

*Ohio doe*










I shot this nice-sized doe last evening in southeast Ohio at 12 yards up on an oak ridge. Diamond Machete bow, GoldTip 55/75 arrows, Wasp SST Hammer 100 gr. broadheads. Double lung shot pass-through, she ran about 60 yards and crashed.

wasp


----------



## whodat90 (Sep 12, 2005)

First deer of the day on the first day of early archery season. Went to hunters for the hungry.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

*My First Archery Kill*

My first bull and first kill with archery equipment. Switched to hunting elk with a bow five years ago and it was worth it all. Maybe not the biggest bull I'll ever kill but probably the best one I'll get. Taken September 8th.


----------



## Dubllung (Jan 2, 2006)

*Black Bear*

Alaska DIY 9-17-06


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

*September 30th 2006*

Dropped her where she stood!!!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

*3rd this year..big doe!*

Piled up in 30+yards...
Dave


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

*WI Buck*

Here is my Sept 23-06 13 pt shot in Southwestern WI.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

*Opening day in Va.*

My first deer with a bow. 10-07-06


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

*My 1st Antelope*

.


----------



## dogger (Oct 1, 2004)

October 2/06


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

*My 1st Bear*

Both the Goat and the bear are victoms of a 1 1/8" slick trick Magnum!


----------



## BoTec1 (Jul 15, 2006)

*First Deer Of 2006 Ms Season!!*

Shot @ 26yds w/ Bowtech Tribute and 85gr. SLICK TRICK!!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Took my six year old to a 2- stand setup I set specifically for dow shooting. Here are the results

Future bowhunter for sure:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*4x4 elk*

Colorado August 27th, 10:00 AM. 

15 yd shot... set-up like the Primos boys and worked like a charm! :darkbeer:


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*2006: My turn......turkey (Rio)*

Started the year off with this Rio out of Kansas. 9 1/2" beard. Shot is out of my DoubleBull blind at 15 yards. All I need now is the Osceola and the slam will be complete.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*2006: My turn.....antelope*

My first antelope (should be my 4th) shot in Colorado. Scored around 69"


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*2006: My turn......elk*

Shot this bull in Colorado. Gross scored just short of 330". My best yet.

Now on to my eastern plains whitetail tag.


----------



## PARKERPHOENIX22 (Sep 29, 2006)

*First Deer With New Parker...first Buck With Bow Ever!!*

Stoked ...bout all I can say about that. Taken with my Parker Phoenix 32 @ 70lbs. He was just over 30yrds starting to quarter away. Straight thru ran about 60yrds and dropped. Taken on 10/7/2006 at 8:30am. And yes he will be mounted. Can't pass up a mount on my first archery deer now can I. Good luck to everyone else. Fill them freezers..


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

*2006 Illinois 8-Point*

I harvested this 8-point on the last day of my hunt (10/05) in Illinois...22 yards...quartering away...complete passthrough.

Easton AXIS "OBSESSION" 340 w/ a G5 Montec 100gr. broadhead.


----------



## djscott (Mar 14, 2004)

*heres mine*

Shot on our second day. 28 yds complete muzzy pass through using my 63lb Vipertec. Perfect heart shot I might add.:wink:


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 19, 2006)

*First Kill*

Well i finally got a deer, and its a nice buck, and I got it with my new bow--- THE MARTIN BENGAL:tongue:


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Third deer with a bow*


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

my first this year and I hope it's not my last. 10-6 06 in illinois. I couldn't wait for my season in Mississippi to start on Oct. 15.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

second one for the year...went to Louisiana for this one...Double Bull T2 ground blind...15 yards...ran 22...back home if it's legal and brown it is going down....goot eatin' fo sho...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congrats to all here*

Yesterday at 4:50PM I shot this 6 point that was heading toward my son and turned and came my way. My Allegiance put the hammer down at 28 yards. The Snuffer SS passed thru and made one heckuva bloodtrail, took out both lungs. He weighed 150# dressed and has a 19 spread.


----------



## jeffmiller (Jan 16, 2004)

First deer of the year, a big doe shot at 7 yards. Hopefully it's not the last for this year. Mathews Q2XL, CX Terminator Hunter Selects, and Thunderhead broadheads.


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

*ND buck*

Took this in ND. Bowtech Tribute, muzzy 100grain broad head at 45 yrds.
Thanks Snoopy for the great time. See ya in a couple weeks.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*06 Hawain Ram*

This ram was taken with a PSE Bruin, 50 lbs at about 35 yards with Muzzy MX4 and a montana black Gold sight and a Bohning quiver and Simms accessories all around the bow........shooting fingers!!!! The art of finger shooting is not dead yet. I was up at 5am and took this at about 6 pm.long day in the woods, but well worth it.........the dead ram loks better then me.LOL.....toxo


----------



## ericmiller (Oct 11, 2005)

Shot this one at 25 yards. Quartering away hit liver, both lungs and clipped heart. Ran 50 yards and dropped. Second deer ever with a bow, first this season. Hopefully more pics later in the season.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

*The Maverick Strikes Again!!!*

Nice gobbler and big doe on same hunt!!!


----------



## muskyjerk (Oct 11, 2006)

30 yards first kill with the new bow


----------



## buckrub (Mar 14, 2004)

*10-01-06*

Opening morning.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*Columbus Day Axis*

Nearly had a stroke when this guy walked out 30 yds. in front of me.


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jo Daviess county IL. 124" gross P and Y. 235# field dressed. 14 yard shot, double lung and pulmonary artery hit.


----------



## Rob_army34 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Kansas Head shot (Doe) Right Nostril back of lower neck*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3332334#post3332334


----------



## Sean98 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Kansas Whiteail*

October 12, 2006, Kansas Public Whitetail

9 Point frame plus two kickers.

Rage 100g 2-blade mechanicals


----------



## csupp (Aug 7, 2006)

*First Deer Ever*

My first year bowhunting. 140lbs w/7pts. TOD 8:30am CST on 10/14/06.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*2nd doe of the year*

I was by myself so I couldnt be in the picture:sad: 19 yard shot, Elite e-500, 100 grain Wasp Jakhammer, Beman Black Max arrows.


----------



## jessp (Aug 15, 2005)

*2nd Bow deer*

Been bowhunting since xmas 04, killed a buck Jan 05......nothing 05-06. Glad to put this one down..... 120# doe shot on 10/11/06 @ 6:04 pm, Slick Trick did its job through the muscle on the left leg - lung/heart/lung/ broke opposite front leg and got a complete pass through. This was a 10 yd shot, broadside... deer standing still. Easy track job. Can't wait till my meat/jerkey is done!! 

Sorry about the pic.... from my phone. I was by myself.


----------



## WVDeerHnter (Oct 8, 2004)

*First day, I killed it about 15 min before dark.*

I was using Muzzy Phantom broadheads. I did not use the bleeder blades. 
The blood trail was very bad. I went in high in the ribs, and came out low on the other side. The arrow got one lung the Diaphram and just a little gut on the exit. 

Due to the poor blood trail we waited and went back for it this morning. we found it about 60 yards from where it was shot. 

I will add bleeder blades and check tuning and make sure I am still accurate with them before hunting again.


----------



## Govtman (Sep 5, 2003)

*Maryland Birthday Buck - 14 Oct 06*

Well, I was able to pull off a "Birthday Buck" on 14 Oct 06 in Maryland. 30 yard right broadside shot. Buck went around 100 yards or so, but no blood at shot site! I had to shoot through a small opening in the branches but saw my arrow hit a twig! My heart sank but I heard the familiar "thump" or "whack" that you've come to know and love. I also thought I heard him crash about 10 minutes after I shot it. We were able to finally pick up his blood trail, which turned out really good and discovered no exit wound! Found the G5 Montec lodged in the left side cavity wall with about four inches of the carbon arrow shaft. Don't let anyone fool you, those solid steel broadheads are tough! Deer dressed out around 145lbs.

Equipment:
High Country Archery Bow (Love it!)
Doinker
G5 Montec - 100 Grain (Love Them!)
Goldtip Pro Carbon Arrows (Love Em!)
QAD-Pro Arrow Rest (Love it!)
:cocktail:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

15 yard shot .... 125 yard track.. expired in the bottom of a ten foot ditch... 175 yard drag down the ditch, through water (water over boot tops in places) , mud and over log piles to a tractor crossover between fields. Fun and games getting him out. That is why I look all worn out.. :wink: 

Good thing my son had got off work at 6:00 pm to help old dad track and drag. That is what good sons are for. :teeth:


----------



## thebowhunter_20 (Feb 6, 2006)

Opening day in Al. I made the 8hr drive to take a doe. I always knew that lifetime hunting and fishing license that I was given as a graduation gift would come in handy. 
She was only at 12yds, and I was hunting from the ground (not the norm) with my 7yr old son. He had just woke up from his 30 min nap (we had only been in the woods about 45 minutes at this point), when I looked over at him to remind him not to stretch his arms, I saw this doe BEHIND us, and downwind. I thought we were done for sure but she just moved on around us. When she moved into the shooting lane, she was turning and walking away. She was slightly more than quartering away when I shot. She went maybe 40yds before expiring.
BOWTECH ALLEGIANCE
70lbs @ 28"
Montec G5 100grain
MeanV String Suppressor
Goldtip Expedition Hunter 5575


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*pic worth a thousand words*


----------



## mo_bowhunter (Jan 18, 2005)

10/13/06 Doe shot with a Bowtech Liberty, 100 gr. NAP nitron 20 yds. Ran about 50 yds.


----------



## elkhuntinut (Oct 16, 2006)

Colorado Elk.....shot at a distance of 9 yards before the big snow


----------



## Coyoteclone (Mar 10, 2005)

My Black Hills buck 06. 
View attachment 184583


View attachment 184587


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*#2 for the Season*

Friday the 13th Button Buck.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*# 3 for the season*

# 3 this year Mature Doe. 10/14 Didn't get a field shot couldn't find anyone to take the pic.


----------



## AK12ring (Jan 8, 2006)

*Sept 4th Hall Road Bou*

My second caribou taken with a bow 64 yards.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

My second of the year.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

*2 Ohio deer for 2006 so far...*

Doe shot on Oct 7, 2006










Buck shot on Oct 14, 2006


----------



## jbnks (Sep 16, 2003)

*1st for the year*

1st for the year


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

First deer of the season.

October 9, 2006

21 yards, quartering away.

70 yard recovery.

Field Dressed 110 lbs

BTG19


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

I think she looks bigger in this pic. LOL.


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry, forgot the pic!


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is my buddy's litte cousin with his second deer, first with archery tackle.


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry, no "in field" photos of my dads buck. But here is a pic of him hanging in the locker.


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

My Oct. 14th buck from northern missouri. First deer for me this season.


----------



## onexarcher (May 16, 2003)

*First Elk*

I shot my first bull elk this past September, while hunting with Korell Outfitters in Idaho. What a hunt.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

*Muzzy moment*

10 pt taken Saturday eve at 30 yards over clover food plot. Weighed in at 225# field dressed (not counting all the tics that were on it) and scored 139 even.
Sorry no field pictures. Was dark after I field dressed him.


----------



## jeffmiller (Jan 16, 2004)

Second ND doe of the year, shot at 20 yards, went 75 yards before falling. My brother was up hunting with me for the weekend and was a big help in tracking and dragging it the mile back to the car.


----------



## jkunda (Jan 5, 2006)

Montana Elkhorns spike shot at 40 yards, double lung shot. Ran 50 yards and fell and slid another 40 yards down hill.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

my first big buck i seen in the woods.....and i got it! estimated 125 clas +/- 2in. 185 lbs dressed weight. killed in western NY on opening day of bow (oct 14th) 7:45 am!!


----------



## AZStuart (Oct 30, 2003)

*First Archery Bull Elk*

Shot was at 27 yards. My first Archery Bull. Used Mathews Switchback with Wac'Em 100 grain broadheads. He ran about 40 yards after the shot.


----------



## AZStuart (Oct 30, 2003)

*One More*

One more pic to show where I hit him. He was starting to turn into me. The arrow must have glanced off bone a little as the exit hole was close to his back left leg. You can see the blood through the flowers on one of the other pics.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

*Doe #2*

I shot this West Virginia doe yesterday evening. More meat for the freezer!

wasp


----------



## Archineer 30X (Oct 18, 2005)

*Utah Mtn. Goat*

New Hoyt Vectrix XL (prototype testing) Wac'em broadhead, 40 yards. 430 grain A/C/C 3-49 at 284 fps. 10 2/8" and 10", scores 47 2/8" green. Utah 9/30/06 @ ~10,000 feet elevation. This goat was tagged and radio-collared during a transplant to this mountain range in 1994. Approx. 14 years old!!


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Shot this 8 point Sunday on my 12th Anniversary.*

View attachment 185348


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

*my first deer and buck at the same time!!!!!*


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

*My 3x2 South Dakota muley*

Extra pair of long underwear you didn't pack - $14.00
Gas for 2,200 mile round trip - $350.00
Being able to hunt on the prairie with your dad again (he's almost 72) - PRICELESS!!


----------



## wtail (Jun 23, 2005)

*2006 muley*

I took this buck at 42yrds.he went about 10yrds and piled up.I only had 1 day to hunt and it payed off


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 17, 2006)

*10-19-2006 8-point*

Taken in Saginaw county, Michigan, 10-19-2006 at 8 am. Darton WX600(old bow)58lbs. 65% let-off, Carbon Express with Rocky Mountain Snyper 3-blade. Recovery 40 yards, watched him go down. 140 lbs. dressed.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

*October 05 2006*

22 yard double lung pass through went 70 yards and expired.


----------



## BoTec1 (Jul 15, 2006)

*First Buck W/bow!*

Shot this fella @ 28 yards. This is my first buck with a bow. 85gr. Wasp Hammer took out both front shoulders and he only ran 35-40 yards before he expired. (sorry about pic quality----cell phone)


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

*8-Point from Ohio*










I shot this 8-point last evening at 12 yards right after he'd been working a scrape. Double lung shot, he ran about 100 yards. Shot in southeast Ohio.

More pictures and story at:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=398599


wasp


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Pair of Does I tagged on the last day of NNY Archery season.


----------



## KyHunter84 (Aug 15, 2006)

This is a picture of my first deer taken by bow.


----------



## TTS in PA (Aug 7, 2006)

After working till 0300 Friday evening/Saturday morning, I just stayed up all nite and hit my stand. I gave up at 0915 
and was walking out, only to have this guy offer me a 35 yds quartering away shot. (ASAT rules!)










My friend Bob came over to help me with the drag and photos. 










He's always there to help others, and later the same day his good karma paid off.


----------



## Bowtech Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

First buck with a bow, 10/21/06

View attachment 185947


----------



## JoeZoo (Oct 22, 2006)

*Our spring 2006 Manitoba bears*

Here are some pictures of my Dad's black bear and my black bear both shot in Manitoba this past spring...

Us together









Here is my Dad's alone









Here is mine alone


----------



## rjt316 (Oct 20, 2006)

*jersey buck*

Shot this 11 pointer thursday the 19th. 25 yard shot went 5 more yards and layed right down.


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Got Lucky....*

Chose the right stand on the 21st of Oct.... at 7:50 am. 

20 yd shot, 100 yd recover. 

138 green score on a main frame 10pt.... 152 lbs.


Gotta love hunting BIG whitetails! :darkbeer:


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Virginia Buck*

21 Oct, Yorktown Naval Weapons Station, Cheatham Annex.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Here is my buck. Took him at 10 yds. with a bowtech patriot and a striker broadhead. I made a great shot and he went probly 25 yds. before he crashed.

Rick


----------



## rjt316 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Jersey Buck*

Sorry about the picture being late.


----------



## dogger (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is an 8 pt that my father shot on Oct 15/06
The second is My 12 year old sons first deer, a 6pt he shot on Oct 21/06, the one rack grew back on its head and had 3 pts all 1 1/4" long, another head for the wall, it is his first after all.

dogger


----------



## rjt316 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Jersey Buck*

Sorry about the downloading problems.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Bear 2006, Shot on October 8th,2006


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Ohio buck*

Great Fair chase October Ohio buck. Could not be happier.


----------



## Sonora88 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Wide Texas 8*

I shot this one here in Southwest Texas Thursday
View attachment 186332


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

Success


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

A little brighter picture, I need photography lessons!


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

*First for the freezer*

32 yrd shot with 100 gr Tekan II. Fell in less than 5 yrds but slid all the way down the mountain!
Over an hour of dragging in the dark, uphill all the way Sorry, no field photos!

P.S. This is a young doe, not a button buck!!!

Tastes mighty good though:wink: 

Jim


----------



## GolfinHunter (Aug 15, 2006)

I am posting this for bowhunt_15 because he is having problems with getting pics to work on his comp. He is a member of *Team #3 Deer Thirty*

It was about 30min after shooting light this morning and I hit my grunt tube about 6 times and I caught a glimpse of something running right to me through some trees, so I put my grunt tube down and got my bow in my hand and clipped my release on my string and got ready. This buck and a doe popped out at about 50 yards jogging right to me and when they got about 40 yards they stopped behind a little tree then I pulled back. They came to about 30 yards and when he started walking broadside I tried to stop him with a little bleat with my mouth when he started to run off and he stopped at about 40 yards quartering to me and looking right at me. I didnt really want to take the shot but I thought I could make the shot lethal. But he jumped the string and the ole muzzy sliced the carotid artery in the neck, YEAH very lucky I know. But me and my brother trailed blood for about 350 yards when he finally expired. I havent scored him yet but I will. Any guesses at what he will score? Well here he is.

View attachment 186599


View attachment 186600


----------



## Krooz (Jan 17, 2004)

*SC Doe*

Got her last evening. Passed on her a week ago because I didn't like the shot.
20yds, slightly quartering away, 100 yd run (caught the top of the heart). Performance of the Steelhead was questionable but I'll post that elsewhere....

Krooz :cocktail:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## HUNTERMAGNUM (Dec 7, 2003)

Shot this doe at 35yds. standing broadside looking straight at me after I stopped her while she was running [ used the old BAAAHHH ]. She tried to jump the string but the Spitfire caught her in the spine and down she went. Slid down the hill another 20yds before I coud get to her and finish the job. Had to drag her uphill [STEEP HILL]. Now I can go get Mr. TALLTINES.


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, I didn't do too bad for my second time out this year. I shot this guy at 13 yards Monday night.


----------



## Bernie1 (Jul 5, 2006)

My second buck of the year but the only one worth posting. I have lots of tags left hopefully I’ll be posting more pics out soon. 
Just got set up in my tree and here he comes, stopped out at 75 yards for 10-15min. making me a little anxious, finally came in and after a 15 yard shot he was dead in 30 seconds. Awesome buck for North Carolina I’m thrilled! 
First good buck shooting left handed and with my new Bowtech Tribute. 
First P&Y class buck outside of the rut. 
First buck killed during the rifle season with a bow. 
First good buck in NC. 
I was told and I don’t think they get this big often in NC. Are there any NC gurus out there that can tell me the age of this buck? 
11 pointer! 
God Bless, 
Brian


----------



## Bernie1 (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.bowsite.com/bstrophy/details.cfm?trophyid=10851


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

I killed this one October 23 in the morning.
05 BowTech Old Glory, Easton Axis Full Metal Jackets, G5 Montecs.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Oct 26, 2006, Calgary Bow Zone, Alberta, Canada

15 yards, on the ground, bald ***** prairie, not a stitch of cover, broken ribs, not passing out when I drew my bow......$100

Bloody arrow................PRICELESS:











When I shot, he ran about 150 yards down into a slough, I was pretty sure I seen him go down, but was not sure. I found my arrow and backed out. I came to town to get a couple more lights. 1 1/2 hours later, I was standing over him. Unfortunately, the coyotes found him before I did. The 200 yard drag through an overgrown field with busted ribs was no fun.

He is not huge, but he damn well is a trophy to me! Shot was 15 yards and I double lunged him. He had pretty damn good endurance for a deer with no lungs!

As I found him



















Trophy Photos, taken by myself I might add!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Ohio Whitetail*

Here is my Ohio whitetail taken in SE Ohio.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

First one of the year for me and my first one with my new bow


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Arkansas bruiser*


----------



## Thomas Moore (Oct 27, 2006)

*My first buck*

A friend of mine got me into Archery so I thought I would give hunting a try. Well this is my first buck and I took it on the second day of opening season.

This is also my first post on Archery Talk.


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

*CA Blacktail Buck*

This is my second blacktail this season. Not as good as the last one, but he'll still make the book at 105" P&Y.


----------



## mtshooter (Apr 9, 2006)

*06 SD Antelope*


----------



## whodat90 (Sep 12, 2005)

My first buck.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 15, 2004)

Took my best buck, a Georgia 8 pointer on Sept 15th...Already got him back from the taxi...Killed both with a Hoyt Vortec and rocket hammerheads...


Took a doe on oct 2nd...


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

He looked a lot bigger before I shot him. Really! But I'll proudly take him anyway. Shot him at 28 yards and he ran about 50 yards downhill, then gave up.


----------



## mev1977 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Doe*

I was in my tree 5 min. when this doe came out and gave me a perfect shot.I watched her fall 60 yards later.Mev


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Three deer and two turkeys! What a season so far....*

View attachment 187683


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

#18 with a bow, but the first with a compound.
Martin Saber,55LB @29".
12 month old Red deer hind.
Shot at 15 yards an went about 20 yards than fell over in sight.
That's the exit side.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

if thats only a yr old i cant imagine how big they can get ...haha im so bad this is going to get deleted :shade:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*wife first ever deer*

story in main hunting section
sat oct28/06:darkbeer:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

First of many this year......


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

*Oct.30*

:tongue:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

The *Bowtech Allegiance *struck again last night...being it is Halloween I "Tricked" a doe for Team 11. Every big game animal I have shot so far with the Slick Tricks just amaze me with all the damage they do! 

ps, no they are not my normal hunting clothes, they are my recovery clothes:wink:


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

smokin'dually said:


> :tongue:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=3409219&postcount=262


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

*PA Buck*

Shot him from my DB Matrix @ approx. 20yds. 100gr. Slick Tricks, Carbon Tech Rhino arrows, Mathew's Ultra Max @ 68lbs.


----------



## Chad B. (Oct 31, 2006)

*First day Pa Archery*

I got this doe The first day of Pa archery this year at 9:05am. She was with 2 other doe.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

*Another PA Buck*

My good friend shot this one October 2nd, same farm I shot mine. Main frame 10, with a split G2. He came out of the woods to fight with the buck decoy he had setup.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

shot on 10/26


----------



## swoosh (Nov 7, 2005)

*Shot 10/29/2006*

Shot somewhere in MI, LOL
16 point


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Shot on halloween. He was with a hot doe and chasing away a smaller buck. Shot him at 10 steps, and he only jumped a short distance and stayed ready to fight the other buck untill he staggered and collapsed.


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Aug 30, 2006)

Taken yesterday Oct 31, rattled in to directly below my stand


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

Doe shot on 10/21, - pike co il - first trip there - didn't get it done on a buck but saw the 4 biggest bucks ever in my life in one week - will be back!
Diamond vicotry, GT 5575, NAP scorpions got the job done.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Brandon Reyes buck*

It was shot in Illinois, with Central Illinois Outfitters on a self guided farm near St. Louis. The buck scored 168" B&C and weighed about 200#. He was shot on the 8th of October, with a Mathews SB XT, ACC, and Striker G5 broadhead. A 32 yard shot, practicing on those twelve rings paid off


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Forgot to post this from the 19th of October:

PSE Diablo NH
VBG Triangle
Spitfire 100s









Still don't have the knack of showing off the bow and game naturally. :wink:


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*MODOE gets First Bowkill*

My Lovely hunting partner harvested her First Deer ever (Gun or Bow) Saturday Oct 28th. 15 yard double lung & only went 70 yards. I watched the whole thing from 50 yards away and thought she hit too far back(what do I know). She said she was very calm through the whole thing, then after the shot she said she almost fell out of the Tree, lol. This means more to me then any of my harvest, I'm very Proud of her. She's mad because she can't kill another Buck until after Gun season .............:wink:


----------



## keepem sharp (May 25, 2005)

06 Ohio doe


----------



## archermike (Nov 24, 2002)

*Texas Shooter*

15 score able points
168 2/8" gross 
shot at 25yrds. Using a Hoyt, gold tip arrows, G5 broadheads

Archermike


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Central Pa State Forest Buck / Haloween*

Here Is a buck I killed in Upstate Pa on Public land. I weighed him on two scales. One said 210 dressed weight, the other said 190. I figure he weighes some where in the middle. This deer had an old injury to his left hip, thus the weird and weak side on his right beam. Either way he is a giant for upstate Pa. His right beam is over 27 inches long. He was trailing a doe on tue night, when my slick trick broadhead found both of his lungs at 30yds.


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*another photo*

here is another shot of him


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Legal hunting time started around 6:03 that morning. I started down the hill about that time and I was angry with myself for not being there earlier. My tree stand is at the bottom of the hill and about 20 yds from my stand I put a few drops of Tink's doe scent down and climbed into my stand. It was the coldest morning I've hunted yet this season and my left hand was cold. So after I settled into my stand I tucked my hand between my legs to try and warm it up. So I might have been up there 3-4 minutes when I heard some steps behind me. I told myself here comes my buck. I leaned back and looked but couldn't see anything so I grabbed my bow and clipped my release on the string. I looked again and I saw him coming in. My 1st thought was to let him walk by and weight for something bigger. Then he went behind my tree and I figured I took 2 days off work to hunt so I'm going to shoot if I get an easy shot. When I next saw him he was maybe 7 yds from my tree over my left shoulder and looking up at my stand. I thought for sure he was going to bust out of there but he didn't think anything of it and kept walking towards where I put down the scent. As he walked I slowly drew my bow and when he was about 10 yds away I made a shot. He made about 2 steps faster than what he was then just kept walking. Then he stopped about 20 from where he was when I shot and then kept walking. I couldn't see blood dripping and I could see my arrow sticking in the ground so I wondered if I shot under him. I nocked another arrow but he was already in some thick stuff where I couldn't shoot and he stopped again. I could barley see him but then He reared up on his hind legs and tipped over stone dead I'd say about 15 seconds after the shot. Then I thought "well I guess I didn't miss" I knew I didn't but he acted like nothing was wrong. He has 8 points 14.25" spread, I'd guess 190- 200 lbs. 

Hoyt Havoc-bow
Cx300-arrows 
HFC bh- (Rocket sidewinder clone) 1 blade broke off on the exit rib, I'm glad it wasn't the entry rib


----------



## briarjumper12 (May 1, 2006)

Ventilated this yote last Sunday.


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## Bohunter176 4/8 (Nov 10, 2005)

*halloween Turkey*

Still haven't killed that "Halloween Buck", but got my first "Halloween Turkey"!


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Central Va 10pt*

View attachment 188868


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

*my additions*

115 lb 3 pointer, and 65 lb ish doe shot same night 30 minutes apart.


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

Some of you are getting some really big ones! 
This is the first time I ever got two. I didn't even see a buck last year. 
Anyway, I butchered both myself this year and I'm pleased as punch. Got this one in a new spot with a new (for me it is) bow. He came in with the wind, stopped where I made a sent trail and followed it right under my tree! Then two does came from down wind and started snorting. When he saw them he started walking to them and went right in front of me, twice I tried to make noises to stop him but he just kept walking. Then I went "BWAAAA!!" and that stopped him. It was so cool to see my home made Luma-Nock fly perfectly into his chest. The Snuffer did the job, he took 6 leaps and piled up in sight. Most fun I ever had hunting.


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

*California Blacktail*

Shot opening day, Oct 9th. 42 yards, bowtech tribute


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

*California Bear*

Shot opening day August 19th, 42 yards, bowtech tribute.


----------



## xtreme1 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Here's mine... Oct 31 2006*


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*2006 doe*

i shot her on Oct 13 in the evening at 7:05 with my pride!


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Not as big as some of you guys are getting but I'm happy. Goes along with the doe I got a couple of weeks ago. I used a Parker Phoenix EZ with Axis arrows and Muzzy 100 3 blade broad heads. Trophy taker and Vitalbow gear trapper and my new Carter Quickie +.


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

My buck tooken OCT 17 FInally found our how to post a pic. 21 yrds 60 lb Darton Vapor Bow. gross 192 1/8.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Killed in Fulton Co. Indiana Scores 117 2/8*

28 yd Double Lung


----------



## msclBldr1 (May 15, 2006)

*N Dakota Buck*

Just got back from Dakota Whitetail Outfitters. Had an awesome time. Not the biggest buck in the woods out there, but my biggest with a bow
taken Oct 31st
20 yard shot
150 yard recovery (out of sight)
hasnt oficially been scored, but the guide says a solid 120
160 dressed


----------



## mdab27 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Ma Buck*

Not the biggest deer in the woods, but he is a good one for my area of MA thats for sure. 195lbs dressed weight. Shot with a 2005 Reflex Caribou with fingers, instictive(there are still a few of us left:wink: ) Deer only went about 50 yards before going down.


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

Shot my second buck.Oct 26th.Slick Trick Broadheads Mathews switchback Bow.


----------



## Bohunter176 4/8 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Il Buck*

Shot this 10pt, 18 1/2" wide big boy Sunday, November 5 in the evening. He came in to my buck decoy after a series of blind grunting.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2004)

NM bull


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2004)

AK bull


----------



## obsessedhunter (Oct 7, 2006)

first buck with a bow:wink:


----------



## jesse_hntnfever (Oct 6, 2006)

First coyote with a bow


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

*My season has ended*

I am happy with a good medium sized doe and the biggest buck I've ever taken. 2006 has been good. Now the long wait begins for 2007.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Doe #1 at 10 yards


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Doe # 2 at 25 yards


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Dec 5, 2005)

*My First Successful Bowkill!*

 Hey all! Check out my first successful bow kill. This is my 3rf year bowhunting only and I finally connected. This is my brother, me, and the 100 lbs deer. Called her in out of a herd, she came straight to me going around my right, I was positioned in the open on the ground next to an oak tree, I said "bahh" and she stopped @ 7 yards. So i lit her up with the lumiknock, she ran 80 yards and piled up. Best hunt ever!


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

Wisconsin 8 pt. green scored 109 gross.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Shawn's deer, main frame 9 pt, 16 inch spread


----------



## williams111 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Finally got my first bow buck!*

THE STORY: Friday morning I had gotten up a little early for school and got everything loaded into the truck so when I got home I could go. Well I got part way out of town and I then realize I forgot my cell phone and billfold. I headed back home, got my wallet and phone and I am on my way, or so I thought. I headed out of town then I realize I am going the WRONG WAY! I dont know what I was thinking. My mind was racing I didnt know if I would make it out in time. Well I got out to the spot spooked some does on the way in. I started to ascend up my climbing sticks then realized I was being watched by a couple of does. I got up and had only spooked one. It was about 4:00 pm when I finally got strapped and settled in. I hear something behind me at about 4:05 turn to see a small doe, she spotted me getting settled in and trotted off. I set down look and my phone once more and see its about 4:10, I hear something behind me and turn to see "super 10" (his nickname). Hes at about 35 yds, and the path he was on crossed behind me at about 25. I set my pin and wait, draw back and the only shot oppertunity I had was right before he crossed a small washout, so I did the old "BAH" he stopped right in my lane and I let him have it. I could initially tell I had hit a little high (the shot was downhill). He took off running and about 100 yds he fell. I was so PUMPED! Since I watched him drop I only waited about 15 minutes or so and climbed down. I snuck over to where he was when I shot him and there wasnt much blood. I headed where I saw him drop and found the back end of my arrow. Then there was a little blood, so I just kept going real slow to try and find him in my binos. I spotted his white belly and walked (actually ran) down to him. I was going to tell everyone it was just a nice doe, but I couldnt help myself and I told Mom and Dad. Although I managed to keep it a secret from my buddy. I then went home waited for Dad to get home. Went and picked up my buddy. We went to where I had shot him and looked for blood, like I said there really wasnt much. Got closer to him and Dad said, "Whats that white thing?" and then my buddy said, "THAT DEER HAS HORNS!" Dad and I broke out laughing. He believed it was a doe the hole time! ALL IN ALL, A GOOD 10 MINUTE HUNT!

The 2 trail cam pics are from the week before, I also had a few more pics of him.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*my 8 point*

this is my 8 point, i shot it 11/05/06. it is my third deer with archery equitment. i was so excited. i used the martin bengal i won. it was 13 yards.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here are the two I shot last weekend


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

pictured is the landowner


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

xtreme1 said:


>


Cool looking deer! I love those kind of racks!


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*congrats to Deerman1*

You must really have an awesome place to hunt or be really lucky. Good job once again, Shayne.


----------



## jeg1 (Nov 4, 2006)

First night out Oct 5, saw 3 bucks this one came within 15yards.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

165 gross unofficial weight of 600 lbs ( was at least 600lbs by the time I got him out of the woods ! ) :wink:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

sully did you aim low? grip it and rip it?


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

*2006 Kansas Buck*

Shot on Monday evening November 6th.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Archery buck*

Although it too two days to find him. He tagged.

Nov 7

Should score 115 Oklahoma Buck


----------



## Blood Trailer (Sep 13, 2006)

30 yard shot 70 yard track job


----------



## Zemmer18 (Sep 14, 2006)

*2nd deer ever with the bow*

17 yard shot with the Hoyt Ultratech


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

*1st Bow Buck*

Monday 11/6/06. 135 green score


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

7 pt whitetail, taken on 11/9/06 @ 7:45 AM, York, PA, on public land. 30 yd shot.


----------



## greg005 (Sep 6, 2006)

*PA Buck*



















Taken on Oct. 30th in Butler County PA. 8 pt. with a 17 inch spread.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

My 8 pt. on SC public land this Friday afternoon.


----------



## greg005 (Sep 6, 2006)

Trying to post the pics again.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Here is my Ohio buck taken 11/03/06. A wild hunt to say the least! It was the first afternoon of the hunt and I was late getting into the woods because we hung stands all day. I got in the stand at 3:55pm and shot the deer at 4:15! And I actually watched the deer for ten minutes before deciding to shoot him! 

He grosses 135 4/8 and before drying his net is 129 5/8.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Nice bucks!*

all look great

congrats to all:wink:


----------



## silenthntr (Sep 4, 2006)

*10/24/06 - 22 yard shot - mathews switchback*

trap door rest
trophy ridge matrix
gold tip
muzzy 100gr.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

My 14 year old son bagged this buck 11/5/06 with a perfect lung/heart pass through shot. (coumpound bow)


----------



## buttonbuckiller (Jul 25, 2006)

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q54/buttonbuckmaster/davebuckgoodpic.jpg


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

*My 2006 Kansas 8 pointer*

Taken on Friday, November 10 @ 3:45PM in 30 MPH gusty conditions....hunt when it's windy!!!....Browning Custom bow, Easton 2317 XX75 CamoHunters, 100 grain Magnus 2-blade screw-in's......15 yard shot, 80 yard recovery

http://image54.webshots.com/54/1/65/27/2515165270041302700qVzGWS_fs.jpg


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Second for this year 
Harvested 11-10-06 8:30 AM ...18yard passthrough shot, 45 yard bloodtrail


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Illinois buck and coyotes*

Just got back from Illinois, killed this buck on the last day. That cold weather on the weekend turned things on. Saw 2 nice bucks before I shot him. I saw 7 more bucks after I shot him including an absolute monster. Who I could only watch at 35 yards.


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Illinois coyotes*

Here are the 2 coyotes I shot within 2 hours of each other. Drilled the 1st on at 25 yards. 2 hours later a 2nd yote comes out. I could have shot him at 35 yards. I decided to not waste my number 2 arrow, so I switched arrows. I was able to knock another arrow and draw, just before I was going to release he caught my wind. I tried to mouth squeak him back in. In the process I called in a 3rd coyote. I drilled him at 46 yards.


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

Oct 21 four point. 30 yard pass through. He made it 40 yards before piling up.


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

NJ Public land, 10 point, my personal best bow buck. Came in chasing a doe, snort wheezing and shaking his head. I got a 15 yard shot just before he took off after the doe, and he was down in 40 yards!


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

*1st ever buck with a bow!!*

This was the very first buck that I have taken by bow, 
Kansas, 11/12/06, 9am, 20 yard shot, little windy, Double lung and cut the heart, he only went about 60 yards, What a Day!


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

Little bucks video
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v411/dwd2001/?action=view&current=MVI_1471.flv


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Shot 11/10, 4:20 PM. 7 Yard Shot, 100 yard blood trail. Slick Trick did the job!


----------



## skyhiarcher (Mar 14, 2006)

11-10-06 in the snow storm 18 yard shot double lung about 45 yard recovery


----------



## VortexSam (Aug 31, 2006)

This is my first buck. Took him with a bow from 30yards, 11/9/2006, 12:30PM near Westby, WI.


----------



## oneway (Aug 14, 2006)

*Mississippi Bow Buck*

Here is my first buck I've killed with my bow. He's small but I am super pumped about being able to take him cleanly!










15 yd shot, complete pass through, and he went only 10-15 yds before piling up.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

*My first Buck*

Illinois 11-09-06. Shot him @29 yards quatering away. 240 pound 8 point.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Art Brown Buck (ABOK)*

Oklahoma Buck


Member ABOK harvested a good Okla. 8point on his ranch. 

Should score around 130 and had a 20" spread.

Items used to shoot it

Mathews Prestige Bow
Montec Tekans
Trophy Taker Rest and Sight
Scott Wildcat release
Goldtip 75/95 arrows

Art shoots semi pro in ASA and did quite well this year


----------



## CoyoteBandit (Oct 11, 2005)

*2006 Buck*

Taken on November 9th SW WI @ 35 yards. He broke his left G2 after the shot.


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

*My OHIO 11 pt Taken on Nov. 13, 06*

He Grossed at 140 1/8" 
Has a 19.5" inside spread!!
Shot at about 15 yards w/the switchback xt!


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy (May 30, 2003)

*West Texas Deer*

Taken 11/12/06
Allegiance, 27.5", 70 lbs, 350 gr arrow, 308 fps, 28 yds, pass-through


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Shot this buck today at 4:00. double lung shot. Not the one I was after but not to bad of a buck. He was in full rut so it will make a nice mount.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

November 14, about 7 am. Hunted this guy all through October, had to shut down for rifle season. Thought he was dead, hadn't seen him for 3 hard days of hunting. Showed up this morning with 8 does and 3 bucks, chased and fed around me for 45 minutes before I finally got a 25 yard shot - went about 20 yards with a heartshot.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

My 8 pt.


----------



## Mathews LD (Jan 3, 2006)

Killed this buck at 20yrd.Illinoiss,Pike county


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

NM elk. Shot 9/24 two hours before the close of season. Was happy to get the steaks!


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

Killed this one in Ohio. 134 gross 10 point
Mathews Switchback
GT 55/70
Slicktricks


----------



## AZStuart (Oct 30, 2003)

*Repost of lost Pic*

This to repost a pic of the elk I took in Sep. Lost in Server Hard Drive Crash.


----------



## mnarcher (Oct 11, 2004)

Shot this dandy October 30th but made a poor shot so I didn't get to recover him till Halloween day. 13 pt, 187lb green scored 164". Shot him with a 2003 Bowtech Tech29, Cabelas Carbon Hunter Arrow and Cabela's Lazer Strike 100gr Mech.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

*First Bow Buck*

Shot with 100 grain Snyper, 06 Bowtech Tribute.

Not that big of a rack, but it weighed 246 pounds field dressed.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (Oct 20, 2006)

ohio, hoyt,splitfires,mossyoak


----------



## buck.eyehunter (Oct 20, 2006)

ohio hoyt splitfires mossyoak


----------



## Ashadow315 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## WaynesWorld (Jan 7, 2005)

*WI Archery Buck*

Shot this buck 11/11/06, Saturday before opening of gun season. Same day I shot a buck about the same size last year.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

dont know what happened to the "does" thread. maybe cruched with all the AT probs lately.

probably should have put this one here anyway...........didnt have scales. taken on 10/28










camoham


----------



## jeffblasi (Jun 16, 2003)

*2006 Kansas Whitetail*

Killed Saturday, November 11th, 06 around 8:00 A.M.
One of my best ever. Deer was so large it took 4 of us to get him in the bed of the truck and we had to prop up his head to close the tailgate! was missing 2 front teeth and the others were worn down to nubbins! Picture of my daughter , myself and my Dad. Not the 200 incher I was chasing, but very stoked with this deer. Shot with a Hoyt Trykon, Easton A/C/C 3-71, Trophy Taker rest, and Aftershock broadhead.


----------



## jeffblasi (Jun 16, 2003)

*another pic*

here's a different view


----------



## Ashadow315 (Mar 19, 2005)

Nov 13th 4:30pm
159 1/8th greenscore
Kansas
My best buck to date....


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

*My first buck ever*

Wow Shadow, that is a monster. 

Here is my buck. I think he is very nice for our area.


----------



## jbnks (Sep 16, 2003)

*11/16/06*

shot on the 16th


----------



## jbnks (Sep 16, 2003)

*my father-in-laws*

shot on 11/17/06 same stand as mine


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Nov 2nd, 2006. 13 points, 285lbs live weight. Illinois.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

shot him lst night nov.18 on public ground south central kansas


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

kspsefamilyman said:


> shot him lst night nov.18 on public ground south central kansas


Congrats man.. that's a hammer!!! :thumb:

Glad ya got the pics posted.. :wink:


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*Missouri Doe..........*

11/05/06 


Killed this doe on the last morning I was in Missouri. Saw some good bucks (no shots) and could have killed does earlier in the hunt, but waiting on the bucks. This doe came through about an hour before time to head back to Tennessee, so I didn't leave the state emty-handed. Tasty...:darkbeer: 


Keep'em Sharp.............


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*Jersey Military Doe*

Shot this old girl at last light on the 20th. She was being followed by a decent buck that wasn't going to get to me in time for a daylight shot. ARRGGHH! It was her or nothing. I was hungry!:wink:


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

BowChilling said:


> Here is my Ohio buck taken 11/03/06. A wild hunt to say the least! It was the first afternoon of the hunt and I was late getting into the woods because we hung stands all day. I got in the stand at 3:55pm and shot the deer at 4:15! And I actually watched the deer for ten minutes before deciding to shoot him!
> 
> He grosses 135 4/8 and before drying his net is 129 5/8.


For some reason the picture disappeared so reposting!


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*First Deer Ever!*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

*Mystery Hunter....*

Posting this for a mystery member... hopefully he'll see it and lay claim to the title... :wink:

****UPDATE******

This was taken by AT member Hunyak1313... My hat's off to him on a great buck!! :thumb: :hat:


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Apr 15, 2006)

25m shot, deer went 15m. muzzy 100, works everytime.


----------



## btchamp (May 6, 2006)

Something different for this post..


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

my coyote. I took the picture that is why im not in it.
matt


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

*5x6 falls to Sonic 125s...again!*

My 2006 archery buck, shot on Sunday, Nov. 19 at 2:05 pm. Sonic 125s, Easton Axis, Blazers and Hoyt Protec.


----------



## JesseL (Jun 1, 2005)

This is my biggest deer and second whitetail with a bow.


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

*I have been blessed!*

158" Green Score 10pt.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

My cousin shot this buck yesterday.


----------



## Duke12 (Jun 24, 2004)

Not a giant but was good enough


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's one taken by a good friends Dad.. he's using my old crossbow, due to a disability, and took it during our gunning season today.. he's been chasing it all season.. finally connected this afternoon... :thumb:

Congrats Dick... :whoo: :thumb: :darkbeer:

(sorry bout the pic.. from my buddies phone when he went to help Dad drag it out.... :wink


----------



## method2125 (Oct 16, 2006)

*First buck with a bow!*

I got my first deer with a bow last year, a small doe. This year I got my first buck with a bow. Too bad everything past the brow tine was broke off on the right side.




















-Mike


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

30 yards.


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

*My Contribution 06 BOWKILLS*









[/IMG]


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

2006 coyote 35yds.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

my best buck with any weapon. Nov 15, 06. 5 yards slick trick, hoyt vtec, cx 250. Came in chasing a doe.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

7 pointer, killed Oct. 26th, field dressed at 150 lbs. Shot with a Jennings Strike.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

I got this deer 9/28/06 spot and stalk.


----------



## chad e johnson (Dec 10, 2004)

*Button Buck*

small but he made great chilli.....


----------



## northwoodstruk (Nov 17, 2006)

Western Wisconsin buck. Shot on October 26, at about 7:30am. I just happened to catch him cruising between his bedding area and feeding area.
Shot with a Mathews LX, Muzzy MX-4 broadheads.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

shot 9-29-06


----------



## notoriouskattt (Jan 21, 2005)

*WI Buck*

Shot this buck in fondulac county on Nov 7. It was the 17th buck I saw that week. My second with a bow, and biggest to date.









Well heres the story on my 8 from last night. 
At 2 30 I thought I grunt or two so I grunted and bleated a few times with the buck roar. Nothing happened. At 305 I heard it again so i grunted and bleated again, at 315 I heard a single deer coming threw the marsh,lone doe, she walked half way my way and then back out the way she came, at same time 2 does came from complete opposite side, and up over a big rigde and gone. 

At 330 I heard a single grunt, so i gave a few back the doe seemed to be coming back from the same area, maybe not the same deer i have no idea. But i gave a few more grunts and bleats, and the doe seemed to be coming my way very very slow, and making a ton of noise i could see her at 75 yards, then 15 yards behind her theres the buck. They disapeared around 50 yards, for 5 minutes, until she was ready to come out of this big gully at 30 yards, i knew he was right behind her but could not see him yet, i could here him walk then wait for her to move. For 5 minutes she was 5 feet from being in the wide open, when he growled, not grunted, growled and chased her for about 5 quick bounds, he is now at 35 yards facing me in a ton of junk, the doe is at 10. Its 4:00 I looked at my cellphone open in the tree of my stand, for the next 30 minutes, the doe did not move more than 3 feet, and neither did the buck. Weirdest thing Ive ever seen deer do. They just stood there, staring at each other, just waiting for a move to be made, about 5 minutes into this standoff, a halfrack 6 came sprinting down the hill almost right to the tree, I didnt even hardly look at him, I do not know where he went, 2 minutes later a fawn come down the hill bleating her head off, the bick buck and doe never moved. I kept thinking, I had a challenger, and a live bleating decoy over here, and he still will not leave her. 

15 minutes into this standoff the doe started stomping her foot, I had sprayed some territorial buck scent on a scrape just a few yards from her. Plus the squirrels were going bananas on the hillside, so both deer were nervous from all the racket. Then the buck started stomping, neither one had taken a step yet The doe took about 3 steps back the way she came, my heart dropped. The buck did the same and get this....he turned around and he starts licking a telephone pole that runs threw the marsh and back into town, and then started rubbing and thrashing a bit. 

It took everything I had not to grunt or bleat, but i kept thinking...I got his girlfriend right here. He has to come this way. They do not walk away, i didnt call, i just waited and pleaded for them to come my way. The dog barked at the house i hunt on, only 100 yards away, the doe got nervous, and started to walk my way, she took 2 steps, he growled again, and she bolted off into the trees behind me, I saw him coming but he didnt take her path, he cut her off instead, which put a huge pine between me and him. The doe cleared the only opening in one bound, If he hit that he was gone. So I drew, and mouth grunted before he hit the opening, on the 3rd one he froze right in the lane, but buckled his legs enough, that his vitals had a pine branch right through the middle, he slowly stood back up straight, and the vitals came clear. I bet I cleared that pine branch by just over and inch. I shot him at 435! They were withing 50 yards for 35 minutes! I hit him midway up in the body about and inch behind the shoulder. At just under 20 yards from as high as I was sitting, I got both lungs, and he was dead in 15 seconds 75 yards away. Needless to say from my rambling, I am exstatic. I saw 17 bucks this week, and spent 25 hours in that stand. Some much bigger than him, but either out of range, of came threw too fast to do anything about. 

I know to some he is not a monster but I teared up and was on my knees in that stand in seconds. All those years trying, plus all the near misses this week, and 30 minutes with a deer that close, and just knees knocking, I was exhausted. I pumped my arms like every video you see out there. Just wents nuts.


----------



## SamW (May 15, 2006)

11/20/06 VA public land.


----------



## SamW (May 15, 2006)

11/25/06 MD gun opener. Got him with the Switchback!


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

*First day of the archery season on Long Isaland*

I got a buck and a doe on the opening day. There were about 15 hunters in less than 25 Acres Woods. I got both by 8:30 am. Couldn't find the buck until 1:30 pm. behind houses in somebody's backyard.:darkbeer:


----------



## TurboTec Man (Sep 3, 2006)

*2006 Fall Season Success*

It's been a great season so far!


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nov. 5 Michigan buck. My biggest to date 171 green score.
View attachment 195474


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

Taken on Friday, November 10 @ 3:45PM in 30 MPH gusty conditions....hunt when it's windy!!!....Browning Custom bow, Easton 2317 XX75 CamoHunters, 100 grain Magnus 2-blade screw-in's......15 yard shot, 80 yard recovery

http://image54.webshots.com/54/1/65/27/2515165270041302700qVzGWS_fs.jpg


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

My hunting buddies deer from this weekend....with a bow, during the Kansas Firearms Season


----------



## coagez (May 2, 2003)

*2006 shotgun kill*

Well guys before we get all bent out of shape yes it was a gun kill but it was taken the archery way in a tree and not pushed. Had seen him during the bow season but not in range then when I went gun hunting he came right to me....go figure:angry: but I am proud of him and thought you all would like to see him he is a main frame 8 with a 4 inch kicker off the left g-2 but the coolest thing about him is he has a 10 inch brow tine and an 8 inch brow tine. Great hunt . he scores 158 gross and I dont beleive in net.


----------



## jedk (Jul 12, 2006)

*Here's some from this year*

Management 8


----------



## jedk (Jul 12, 2006)

*Another*

Here is another management buck 2 with some stickers


----------



## jedk (Jul 12, 2006)

*And Another*

Here is a kudu from my honeymoon to Africa 56"


----------



## jedk (Jul 12, 2006)

*last one for now*

here is a good pic of my wifes zebra


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

This is a small deer compared to all the hogs that are shown on this strand, but it is my "first" to rattle in!! I was hunting public land at Canton, Oklahoma, on the north side of the lake. Had just hit a rattle and grunt sequence, put my horns down and this guy came sliding to a halt in the clearing with slobber dripping out of both sides of his mouth. Must have been in a few fights as he was broken off everywhere. He stiff legged about 10 steps closer to me and I shot him at 23 yards. I shoot a Diamond at 70# with gold tip pro 35/55 shafts, blazer vanes and 85 grain Thunderheads. Broke the off side shoulder and he went down in his tracks, struggled back up and went 30 yards. Hog dressed at 138#. Killed him November 16th at about 5 PM.


----------



## bowhunterAZ (Jan 23, 2006)

*My first Mule Deer and Turkey with my bow*

Shot my first turkey on September 16, 2006 with my new Hoyt Trykon, with easton axis FMJ 400s, and 100 grain G5 Strikers. Followed it up with my first Mule Deer taken with a bow on September 17, 2006. It was definitely a successful weekend hunting trip. :darkbeer:


----------



## havoctec2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*my best buck*

he was taken oct 29 i had gotten 1 trail cam photo in aug but didnt see him again till 2 days before i took him seen him 2 nights in a row coming out of the corn on the same trail i hung a chain on stand in the morning and took him the same evening sorry date on the pics are wrong it was taken 10-29-06


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

first buck with bow, new hoyt vulcan thanksgiving morning


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

My doe from 12/7/06


----------



## MikeBart (Aug 16, 2006)

*First Bear*

I shot this bear at 19 yards from a ground blind. It was quartering to me and I shot it in the front shoulder. I got a complete pass through, the arrow exited out the hind leg.


----------



## Raxntrax (Jun 15, 2003)

*First buck of the year!*

Shot him Dec 4th 2006, he came by at 33 yards with 8 does! What a touchy situation with all those deer around, but it all worked out! GrimReaper does it for the 12th time this year. We recovered him the next morning!


----------



## LpWestchesterNy (Nov 1, 2004)

*1st buck with a bow*

Finally I got my 1st buck this week-end. It is not exactly a bruiser, but it is my 1st buck, so it does not matter too much for me!!! I have seen a good number of large bucks this year, but did not get a chance to put an arrow on them.
This 2.5 yr old guy walked in front of my stand at 7am on Saturday Dec 9. I shot him at 25 yrds. I hit him high and spine shot him. I quickly put another arrow in the boiler room. He expired in 10 secs.

Fantastic feeling.... Now I don't have to be so excited when I see antlers in the woods....


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

This is a deer I have been hunting for three years. I believe him to be 6.5 or 7.5 years old. He has a double throat patch and a lot of junk. Split g2's and some kickers. Rattled in. Ohio 2006


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Taken yesterday, my best buck to date and the best hunting experience period. Saw another buck that could have went 180" but decided to run after closing to 40 yards....


Great bucks everyone!


----------



## KSNumskull (Dec 8, 2006)

This was my first year bowhunting. 30 yards. The arrow caught a small limb on the way and hit him back. Waited 6 hours then went back and found him by the river. 141 gross 10 point (green score).


----------



## bushwolf_58 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Nice doe I took in September*

Here is a doe I shot this september, and a pic of Kudu's my brother and I shot in South Africa in may of 2005. Mines on the right.


----------



## GoodOleBoy (Oct 28, 2006)

9 pt with his G3 broke off, shot him last night. He put on a great show for about 15 min before he ran up right under me, 8 yrd shot from 25 ft up. He was chasing 2 does, got in a little scuffle with another nice buck and ran off a 8pt that kept trying to come in and get some.


----------



## Sonora88 (Feb 15, 2005)

I took the 'Ol Boy yesterday, chasing a doe at 26 yards in Southwest Texas.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sonora88 said:


> I took the 'Ol Boy yesterday, chasing a doe at 26 yards in Southwest Texas.


Congrats Sonora!! Nice buck.. :thumb:


----------



## joel zadvorney (May 19, 2006)

First deer with a bow. Last day and the last hour of the season. I was sitting on the ground with a tree at my back near a bedding area. I found a nice spot and covered myself with leaves. I watched her come in from 70 yards out and when she was 30 yards she went behind a clump of scrub and I drew back. Two min. later she steps out and I'm starting to quiver. The doe sees me and gets real nervous when I close my eye to look through my peep. The arrow hit right where I aimed and the quartering tword shot got one lung and liver. I had to follow the hoof track in the rain soaked leaves for 30 yard and there she was. Dressed out over 150 lbs. Most of her weight was FAT!! Can you say healthy...yes! I was very happy.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Another '06er*

Shot this guy Dec 15 to finish out my 2006 season. Filled 4 out of 5 tags this year.


----------



## critter gitter (Apr 11, 2005)

killed just west of menard tx


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

My 2006 buck, I had set up on the ground next to a tree that had fell over into a soybean field. saw him coming from the west at around 80 yards. I made the decision that he was the one and pulled my bow and waited for him to come on in. as he got about 30 yards out he turned broadside to go north. My shot was alittle low and he ran several hundred yards and expired in the river. Used a Crimson Talon which made for a nice blood trail.
A friend of mine sent me this pic of him from 3 days before he met me.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

*2nd doe this season, unusually large head.*

Shot this one with a Diamond Liberty and Eastman mechanical head.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

*2006 Success*

Here is my 2006 buck. Nine point with a broken brow. Taken December 2nd at 08:00. My first ever buck taken in the morning. 

My Mathews LX and Slick Tricks performed just as expected.


----------



## Arquero (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Christmas eve buck*

Shot this buck 12/23/06 in the morning, got on the trail, jumped the deer, waited till the next morning. Equipment: Elite E-500, RM Snyper. Buck is a main-frame 9 pointer with a kicker and a split brow giving 11 points total.


----------



## tradman-okc (Oct 2, 2005)

*250 lbs + deer NW ok*

Shot this deer in pre rut... A little over 250 lbs dressed... Thanks for viewing


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*My 2006 Coues Deer*

Here's a picture of my AZ Coues deer I took in AZ on 6 Sept 2006. I feel very fortunate to have taken this buck with my bowm and it's my first but no my last.


----------



## 3barrels (Jul 21, 2006)

*Ohio Rut Rules!!!*

Got this 9 point on Nov. 3rd, 2006. Scores mid 130's. Shot at 18 yards and watched him drop at 35 yards. Ross Archery does it again, he didn't know what hit him, complete pass through. Ross 334 @ 64 lbs., Gold Tip Pro Hunters, Muzzy 75 gr. 3 blades. Get this though, I had vacation the following week to bow hunt so when I was freezing my butt off at 9:00 in the morning I decided to head home knowing I had the next week to take care of business. Lowered the bow about 4 feet when I caught movement about 80 yards away. Uh-Oh, but I got the bow back up, knocked an arrow, and waited a couple more minutes, he came right to me.


----------



## Sika (Mar 15, 2004)

6 and a half point buck  taken 12-17-06 in South Texas. Shot distance was about 15 yards. Buck ran 25 yards before expiring. Taxidermist aged him at 6.5 / 7.5 years old


----------



## blovas (Dec 30, 2006)

*Monster Buck - arrowed in Ohio, P&Y 186.25*

A buddy of mine (Bill Lacure) arrowed a monster buck in Ohio on Nov. 4, 2006. He did not have him weighed but he was somewhere around 275 - 300 lbs. on the hoof! He has 18 scoreable points and his taxidermist green scored him at 186.25 gross. His neck is 22" and he aged at 6.5 years old. The buck will be officially scored after the 6 months drying period.

The story and photos are located here: http://www.penntownoutdoors.com/trips/hunt/MonsterBuck_2006.cfm


----------



## Hawaiisportsman (Dec 14, 2005)

*Boar*

took this boar a few days ago. My first Animal with a bow! Martin Bengal did the job! he was 25 yards out.


----------



## cbow3 (Feb 18, 2006)

here are my NY and Pa bucks. The buck on my right is from Pa taken oct 31 and the buck on my left is from ny taken nov 1st.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Mar 9, 2005)

*2006 Season in Reveiw*

Here are pics of my harvest through 2006. It was a great year. Did not connect on a big Whitetail but it would be hard for me to complain about my success.

South Africa in May


----------



## Whodathunkit (Mar 9, 2005)

*2006 Year in Review part 2*

All of these animlas were harvested on our ranch in the Texas Hill Country. 

This fallow was harvested in August. Not very big, but I just love animals in velvet. They make awsome mounts.








The remainder of the animals were harvested in November on the same ranch.


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

*2006 Whitetail*

Here's the whitetail I shot on video this year.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

*Doe #2 for 2006*

I call this doe "THE HEAD" because she had a really big head and small ears.


----------



## MonsterBucks96 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Merry Christams to Me!!*

Shot this on Dec. 23rd along corn stubble. He had no clue....my brother-in-law was there to video tape, but the camera malfunctioned when this buck came in.


----------



## thebsthuntr (Dec 2, 2006)

*texas eight point*

I shot this buck at 9 yards face to face it was awesome!!!!


----------



## thebsthuntr (Dec 2, 2006)

*eight point*

nice buck


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

*Oct. '06 big buck kill.(Repost).*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today was the day.This morning at about 0655 hrs. I spotted this buck feeding on acorns.The deer was approx. 34 yards away but was screened by some light dead branches.After a few minutes the buck stepped clear of the obstuction and offered me a perfect quatering away shot,and the arrow was on its way.After the hit the buck mule kicked and ran off,falling down twice within my sight before disappearing over the ridge.The blood trail was sparse at times but good enough.After about 50 yards I saw the deer piled up at the bottom of the ridge that it had ran towards.The hit was lower than I had wanted but it still took the top of the hart and the left lung.The arrow went through both shoulder plates and exited the deer;a complete pass through.My equipment list is as followsearson Steath bow,70 lbs. at 29",Carbon Express 250 maxima hunter arrows with 3 Blazer vanes(total arrow weight 366 grains),100 grain slick trick broadhead,Viper predator hunter sight,Specialty Archery 8" camo stabilizer and a Scott rhino release.Arrow speed is 291 fps.The buck will score P&Y but I'm not sure yet just how high.I'm guessing in the 130's.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

10-6-06, 9:15am


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*2007 season starts...*

Me (on left) and BowTechnician with our Arizona javelinas shot the morning of 1/4/07. Another double for us.


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

Arrowed this 160" class desert mule deer in AZ last week.


----------



## illbowman (Jun 7, 2006)

1/11/07 first deer ever. shot on last day with 30 min. left.


----------



## onexarcher (May 16, 2003)

*First Bear*









http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o284/onexarcher/bear_web.jpg


----------



## Walker (Mar 17, 2006)

My daughters turkey


----------



## bowtech4 (Nov 30, 2006)

Had 2 other buddies walk this crick and I was sitting on the other end posting and he came jogging up about 15 yds from me. Easiest shot I've had yet. Nothing great but still lots of fun


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

*October 24, 2006 8 Point*

8 point shot in Massachusetts Oct 24:
20 yard shot. He only went 50 yards or so.


http://i14.tinypic.com/4drhqv4.jpg

Where I found him in the brook:

http://i18.tinypic.com/4dq5t90.jpg


----------



## deerhaven (Feb 2, 2005)

*Fall 2006 Bear*

I shot this beautiful boar in september while hunting out of Oxbow Lodge Outfitters in Northern Maine.
Maine has the largest black bear population in the US and there is always a good chance at taking a beauty.
I am having a half mount done (front half that is) and my daughter told me i should get the back half done up and put it on the other side of the wall.
not a bad idea but as always funds prevent this.
looking for a great bear hunt, try www.oxbowlodge.com and you won't be dissapointed. been 7 times and have shot 4 bears. one was a 500 lb boar beauty.
I used an Elite E-Force bow with beeman ICS 400 hunter arrows tipped with a Montec by G5 outdoors and steering by blazer vanes. leathal combo.
shot was at about 15 yards and he only went 40 yards after the hit. Last light was the key to the success along with staying clean and quiet on stand.


----------



## garinshaw (Jan 10, 2007)

*Kansas '06*

Made a lot of memories.
Named a few smaller bucks.
Squinted at a few 3.5 year olds
(thinking it would make them look bigger)
and finally the waiting paid off........


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Great buck westernMAhunter! All in all great pics guys and gals!


----------



## garinshaw (Jan 10, 2007)

*a second pic.......*

This was my first bow kill.
Started bowhunting in 2003.
Worked as a guide for 6 years prior.
Saw a Lot of 3 1/2 year olds harvested.
Always thought what one more year would do for those deer.
Or even two.
All that potential wasted.
But you gotta smile for the picture.
I hunt for me now.
I waited 3 years to shoot.
I don't have enough fingers and toes to count all the bucks I passed up
...........this wasn't one of them.

Don't shoot 'em until their ready.


----------



## MI.BOWMAN (Sep 1, 2006)

*early season*

Hers is my only buck this year . Shot on state land in Mi. on 10/5/06.


----------



## Rem870XJ (May 15, 2006)

*my 06 bucks*

shot my two biggest bucks this year. I killed the buck and doe within 15 minutes apart in indiana (sorry a muzzleloader was involved). grunted him in with my primos buck roar. But my best buck was in illinois three weeks later with my new switchback xt. thats my first buck with my bow and my third deer with a bow. I grunted him in twice! He came in to 60 yards and went crazy on a tree for like 30 sec. then turned to back with the does, well i bought a primos buck roar and that was the only thing that made him come back to bow range. I snort weezed and soft grunted and he didn't pay any attention till i did the roar and came right back in on the same trail! It was awesome. especially after two long months of hunting. Glad my $400 tag didn't get wasted. 









illinois buck


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

jsut took this on jan 20 th....gross score 147 2/8


----------



## jessjr (Oct 3, 2006)

r u sure it scores that much, i dont know?


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

jessjr said:


> r u sure it scores that much, i dont know?


 well you scoredukey:


----------



## justforhunting (Nov 30, 2006)

*wyoming Antelope*

Great luck in Wyoming 3 for 3 with bows.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Cannot complain about my success in 06 as far as hunting goes. Started in NZ in April with a Silver Medal Red Stag and a fine Menil colored Fallow buck, followed up by 2 feral hogs, 1 9 1/2" tom turkey and my best bow buck to date, 8 point grossing 124 and some change all off our lease in TX.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Good eating*

Nice fat doe 8/15/06


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

*ohio doe*

I killed this doe in southeast Ohio on January 24.

wasp


----------



## camet5 (Sep 11, 2006)

*2006 8Pt.*

My first deer with a bow.


----------



## brickhard (Sep 16, 2006)

*103 inch Coues deer*

Shot this January 07 AZ Coues after 6 days waiting on his travel route. 18 yards both lungs. Saw him in October and scouted at least 80 hours before I found him again on a hillside that was impossible to stalk him on.


----------



## ericmutchler (Oct 25, 2006)

Axis doe Dec 06


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

mudslinger2 said:


> Cannot complain about my success in 06 as far as hunting goes. Started in NZ in April with a Silver Medal Red Stag and a fine Menil colored Fallow buck, followed up by 2 feral hogs, 1 9 1/2" tom turkey and my best bow buck to date, 8 point grossing 124 and some change all off our lease in TX.
> 
> 
> View attachment 212298
> ...



You've been blessed. Congratulations on a true Dream Season:thumbs_up


----------



## trueflight1991 (Jan 30, 2007)

*2006 Tags*

These are our Two Bucks for 2006. 11 Pt. in mid October, and 10 Pt. with a broken brow tine in mid November. This was a great season!!!


----------



## WoodyH28 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Half hour turkey*

It took me all of half an hour to take this bird. I got home from work at 4 o'clock in the afternoon, went behind my house where I heard a tom gobbling the week before, called once on my Lynch box call, he came running in, I sat down and shot him in the head. Back at home at 4:35pm.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I got this one Oct 15th. Earlier than normal for me this year..


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm late noticing this thread. Here is from opening day in Maryland this year


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Another pic of same deer. The pics in this thread that impress me the most so far are the chipmunks. You have to be good to score a double lunger on a chipmunk. I thought I was doing good by going 3 for 4 on squirrels.


----------



## flybyjohn (Feb 4, 2006)

Killed 10/09/06. First year bow hunting, first elk ever. Packed out 2 miles using bicycle as game cart, toted home with corolla and trailer. I'll get a truck someday.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

fly by john who cares , nice job...if there was a little more trunk room id trade my truck for my dads corolla i mean 10.00=1/2 tank:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well this one's better late than never. A 4x3 muley taken 1 month to the day after my whitetail harvest. Set up my blind 20 yds off of a trail and he came cruisin' by about a half hour before sunset. Hit him perfectly, he ran 110 yds and laid down, ending my hunting season.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

*Alberta Boy chiming in. Late as Always *

Here's my 06 buck. WE got LOTS of pictures of him on trailcams starting in July 06, saw him out of range MANY an evening, right up until Nov 20, cold as heck day to finally anchor the old stinker (and he DID stink - rutting ol' mossy back). They say horns make crummy soup....this thing tastes ukey: awful ukey: even as pepperoni....but he sure will look good on the wall!! 
And the memories made hunting with my Dad are always great. A true trophy for me.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

*2007 Jake*

2007 Jake:


----------

